# Montana Earth Ship



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a link to the story of the first earth ship that these guys built in Montana. I says that 1000 tires were delivered but actually there were 700 on the truck and the rest were delivered later. We were then requested to deliver an additional 200 tires so in total we delivered 1200 scrap tires for this build.

http://www.seven-directions.com/blogs/news/7791627-1-week-until-construction-materials-arrive


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Is this like the one Dennis Weaver built in New Mexico? I have seen the finished product there and it was pretty impressive. GB


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some photos of the finished house.... Never would guess 3 of the outside walls were made of tires...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Soooooooo ....

They use scrap tires... which we can no longer can be used as fence post because of all the crap in them ... Then you have all the feed back from the folks that used ol tires for crops. (Not good... just so you know)

The place looks great but I would give it a pass..

But that is just me.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Did you build this? Ive been looking at earthships for some time n have pretty much decided thats what I want to build.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The tests and results I saw showed no significant contamination from tires, which is surprising considering what comes out of "standard" building materials like insulation:gaah:
There is definitely a concern where they can "decompose" but if they are in a well build structure it appears there is very little risk.

That being said they are certainly not my preferred building material.

http://www.ccathsu.com/askccat/do-earthship-tire-constructions-pose-health-risks


> To summarize, used tires most likely do not pose a health risk if they are rammed with earth and sequestered in a location away from exposure to sun or moisture. However, there is a body of research that suggests old tires should not be used in any landscaping application where edible plants are exposed.


More research needs to be done but that is already happening.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Did you build this? Ive been looking at earthships for some time n have pretty much decided thats what I want to build.


No, we just supplied the tires


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It looks nice but it would be a lousy prepper home. The windows are too big. There's too much glass. Unless the glass can withstand a series of shots from an AK 47.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I just don't get it...

The cut, peeled & varnished timber and all the stone work makes this place very $$$$$$. That place is way too nice and way too expensive for me to think of it as an "earthship".


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

This particular build looks spendy, however i have seen a lot of other designs and variations that i like better. As far as living sustainably, its a hard concept to beat.

Bills, if you had to come up with a way to overcome the weakness of the glass front, could you? I know i can.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

HA HA... Yeah it is spendy but it is also a Doc that owns it.

BTW that front glass is the growing room. The reason for it is that the home is totally off the grid for EVERYTHING. Those windows will heat the home and grow a small garden. The interior wall is also glass but can be made of other stuff. 

Besides that, this home is WAY off the beaten path.


----------

